# Ulster & Delaware in Oneonta, NY



## Promotionaltrucks (Jan 22, 2015)

Looking for pictures of the turntable and engine house of the U&D in Oneonta, NY. I have pictures of the Depot. Also need track layout of area including connection to D&H. Having difficulty finding pictures or track plans. Thanks for your help.
Brad
[email protected]


----------

